# Super Bowl



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

To all you football fanatics, who's your pick to win the superbowl?

I'm a ravens fan but my pick would be a repeat for the Giants.


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if the Broncos could do it!!!!!! But........

I think the Titans just may have what it takes this year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


Ditto!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I hear Bruce Springsteen is doing halftime!!! Hopefully there will be some good comercials!!

Sorry, a bit off topic here...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hopefully there will be some good comercials!!


Agreed, but it will be interesting to see what the economy does to the ad budgets of the Super Bowl.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> For me this will be the only reason I need not to watch the Half time show. I say cut the big name "artists" and invite the best college marching bands out... now that would be a show worth watching & paying for.


Ohh, I'd vote for that!








(If they would televise them...







)

I am a little biased though as I spent 4 years in the Michigan Band...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> For me this will be the only reason I need not to watch the Half time show. I say cut the big name "artists" and invite the best college marching bands out... now that would be a show worth watching & paying for.


Ohh, I'd vote for that!








(If they would televise them...







)

I am a little biased though as I spent 4 years in the Michigan Band...
[/quote]

....that would be nice, but, don't think that will happen!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


The only college game I'm interested in now is the Army/Navy game.

GO NAVY.

Bob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I am a little biased though as I spent 4 years in the Michigan Band...


Never played in the band, but Football and Marching Bands just go together. I find it sad they break away from college games to yak instead of showing the bands.

For that matter put out of the the armed forces marching bands during half time... that would be a great show. Oh well.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


Ditto x 2


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

As far as the Pros go: Dolphins from last to first. (Realistically - Steelers against the Giants)

As far as the College game: There is no place on earth on a Fall Saturday that I would rather be than with 110,000 of my closest friends at Beaver Stadium in State College, PA. That show (win or lose) beats the heck out of any Pro game.

Lets go state!.......Beat USC (hopefully that is who they will play in the Rose, they already trashed OSU)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> As far as the Pros go: Dolphins from last to first. (Realistically - Steelers against the Giants)
> 
> As far as the College game: There is no place on earth on a Fall Saturday that I would rather be than with 110,000 of my closest friends at Beaver Stadium in State College, PA. That show (win or lose) beats the heck out of any Pro game.
> 
> Lets go state!.......Beat USC (hopefully that is who they will play in the Rose, they already trashed OSU)


I am with you at Beaver Stadium (PSU Alum) - Have you tailgated there at all? Maybe this next season??


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Didn't miss a game from 89 to 94 - however have only been to a handful in the past 10 years. Yes sounds like a good Outback experience.

Mike


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> To all you football fanatics, who's your pick to win the superbowl?
> 
> I'm a ravens fan but my pick would be a repeat for the Giants. It is my pleasure to say the Giants will win


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Was hopefull for my Redskins until they lost last 3 out of 4. Now it's just game by game and haope Jim Zorn can get ast Ravens tomorrow night. ----Mike


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> Was hopefull for my Redskins until they lost last 3 out of 4. Now it's just game by game and haope Jim Zorn can get ast Ravens tomorrow night. ----Mike


LOL, should be a good game.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


The only college game I'm interested in now is the Army/Navy game.

GO NAVY.

Bob

[/quote]

I guess your happy with the results!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Will focus on Pro's later....now its all about COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!


The only college game I'm interested in now is the Army/Navy game.

GO NAVY.

Bob

[/quote]

I guess your happy with the results!!
[/quote]

Yes indeed, had no doubt Navy would crush them, Army did have some unique uniforms.

bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> To all you football fanatics, *who's your pick to win the superbowl?
> *
> I'm a ravens fan but my pick would be a repeat for the Giants.


*Philadelphia Eagles!!
*


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I second that. Go Eagles!! 










Brad


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Go Patriots!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S

Who's Going to Tampa????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Go Patriots!


Patriots??

Even the Miami Dolphins made the playoffs...did the Patriots???


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nah, just my wishfull thinking....(Although, they should have!) It's a long story......


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I really don't care who wins (I will go with the AFC cause my team is an AFC team).... I am just happy I don't have to watch either Manning in the SB this year... two years in a row was enough!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I really don't care who wins (I will go with the AFC cause my team is an AFC team).... I am just happy I don't have to watch either Manning in the SB this year... two years in a row was enough!


For Patriots fans, one year was more than enough.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I really don't care who wins (I will go with the AFC cause my team is an AFC team).... I am just happy I don't have to watch either Manning in the SB this year... two years in a row was enough!


For Patriots fans, one year was more than enough.[/quote]

*EXACTLY* !!

Maybe we'll just hang a Pats jersey on the TV screen and go out ... someplace without a TV ...


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL!

All EAGLES fans here - well, the boys are!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

*Seahawks!!*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I really don't care who wins (I will go with the AFC cause my team is an AFC team).... I am just happy I don't have to watch either Manning in the SB this year... two years in a row was enough!


For Patriots fans, one year was more than enough.[/quote]

*EXACTLY* !!

Maybe we'll just hang a Pats jersey on the TV screen and go out ... someplace without a TV ...








[/quote]

I with you... my Pats jersey is being put away early this year!







I was thinking about making custom t-shirts that say something along the lines of "I don't care who wins as long as I don't have to watch a Manning!" The problem is both of them are in so many darn commercials we will probably have to watch them anyway!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Are there no Detroit Lions fans?









Oh wait, that's right, they didn't quite make the playoffs....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I second that. Go Eagles!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well...we now know it won't be a PA SuperBowl. But, MAN!!, the Cardinals almost gave it to your Eagles
















I sure would love to see the Steelers make it ... again .... finally!

As for the Manning Brothers...I hope they watch from someplace REALLY cold


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be pulling for the Steelers now that the Eagles are out







. Oh well it was a good run.

I'm tired of the Manning boys too. They didn't waist any time taking the Campbell's soup comm. from McNabb but their still running those annoying Peyton commercials.

Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YES!!!!

Go STEELERS!!!*


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Go Cardinals


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, the Eagles _almost_ had it, but,I am HAPPY to see that the STEELERS made it.
















So with that:

*GO STEELERS!!*


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Are there no Detroit Lions fans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember they were undefeted in the preseason.


----------

